# Remote Control light switch



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I was asked for a quote buy a customer that runs a shooting range. He wants me to bid installing a remote control light switch. This is a large outdoor range. It caters specifically to LEO special weapons training. The purpose of this remote lighting control would be for the RSO to be able to turn the lights on and off for Nite time live fire exercises. I am tole that the wireless range needed would be at least 50 yards up to ideally 100 yards. 


I have no idea where to start looking, Will RadioRA reach that far?


----------

